# where to go to egg share?



## noodles (Sep 4, 2004)

Hi all,

I have lots of eggs but no money for IVF!!!!  my clinic in Bath does not offer egg share and i was wondering if anyone knows which is the closest clinic to me that offers reduced IVF costs to egg sharers.   I have been told that I will respond well to IVF as when I was on 25mg(very low dose) of  clomid I was producing around 10 eggs.

It is not only the money saving that attracts us - but mainly the chance to help another couple to have a much longed for bundle of joy.  we know how much IF hurts and are grateful that at least we have eggs and sperm.........even if they cant quite organise themselves on their own!!!!!!  

Also i have multiple sclerosis which is not genetic but sometimes runs in families - i am only one in my family except for an aunt by marriage who is not even related to me!........i think the stats are along the lines of my baby would have the same chance of having it as any random person off the street!!!!! would this effect me being accepted?

Noodles

thanks


----------



## CLARETTC (Aug 24, 2004)

Hi noodles, i dont know about any clinics near you . In order to egg-share you have to be free of any genetic diseases , i am not saying it will definetly rule you out of egg-sharing but it may be worthwhile asking about it anyway. I know care do egg-share but not sure where the nearest one to you is . Good luck hun xx


----------



## Seven (Nov 30, 2004)

Hi Noodles,  Im in the first steps of egg share locally to me.

I have had a quick look in the book i have and if your in Bath the nearest one to you that do egg share is (my geography isnt that good!)
Centre for Reproductive Care, University of Bristol
and then further away
Salisbury Fertility Centre & Wessex Fertility Ltd, Southampon.

There dont seem to be that many clinics around you to start with and not all do egg share as you say.

I dont know about the MS,  but if its not genetic that sounds positive.

Good luck

Katie x


----------



## maccie (May 11, 2004)

Hi,

The john radcliff do eggshare and their in Oxford!

Love

Maccie


----------



## noodles (Sep 4, 2004)

thanks everyone - at least I have somewhere to start now!


----------



## Rach34 (Apr 15, 2005)

Hi Everyone,

Katie, Thanks for the info on Bristol CRM, I too am consider egg share but hadn't got around to looking into it any further.  CRM are having an open evening on 20th July so DH and I are going to go along to that for an informal visit and the first thing I was going to ask was about egg share as I really would like to have the opportunity to help someone else whilst undergoing treatment myself.

Noodles if you are interested in looking to CRM further they have a website www.repromed.co.uk or pop along to the open evening.

Good luck to everyone

Rachel


----------



## noodles (Sep 4, 2004)

hi - i phoned them up last week and they said they dont do it..........do you have a number i can call to speak to the right person?

Thanks, Noodles


----------



## Rach34 (Apr 15, 2005)

Hi Noodles,

Sorry, I don't have any more info on Bristol CRM.  However I just called a clinic in Cardiff (Tel: 02920 743047) and they said they do egg share so I've just requested their info. pack.

Hope this is helpfull.

Rachel


----------



## Rach34 (Apr 15, 2005)

Hi Everyone,

Well after receiving the info pack from Cardiff, I called again with some queries this time to be told that they don't do egg share and the closest would be in Swansea.  Sorry if my post mislead anyone, but silly me I believed what I was told !

Live and learn, I'm giving up on this now and will just save up for a normal ICSI cycle.  Sorry if this sounds a bit negative but I'm feeling really fed up    I think I'll go to the shop and buy some chocolate.

Good luck to all

Rachel


----------



## Rach34 (Apr 15, 2005)

I wanted to update my last post as I know how important it is to people reading these boards that the information is accurate.

Firstly I pulled myself together and did not give up on egg sharing.  I have now had my initial appointment at the Cromwell centre in Swansea and they have confirmed the following:

The Crowell Cromwell IVF in Cardiff is a satelite centre which can sort out all your blood tests and scans but then you would have to go to the Cromwell Hospital either in Swansea or London for EC and ET.  

As a brief costing (as I know this is also very important).  Our Egg Share ICSI cycle in Swansea is costing us about £1,200 but if you opted to have EC in London it is £500 less as apparently they need donors in London so they will give you drugs without charging.


----------



## sarah (Aug 8, 2004)

hi noodles, my name is sarah. i am currently on day 5 of superovvvvvvvvvulation on an egg share cycle.
i'm doing mine at the salisbury fertility clinic. the hospital and staff are fantastic and it is about 45 minutes from you.
i have found the whole experience easy once i had the first appointment over with.
total cost to me and dh is about £850, which is better than some.
hope this helps
good luck.
sarah


----------

